# سؤال للأذكياء في الطلمبات



## selehdar (3 يناير 2014)

سؤال للأذكياء في الطلمبات

_*اذا كان عندك طلمبه قدرة طردها 10 بار يعني الهيد 100 متر... وتضخ 100 لتر/ثانيه
*_
1- اذا ادخلت علي سحب هذه الطلمبه ماء بقدرة 7 بار يعني 70 متر ماذا سايكون ضغط الطلمبه ؟؟؟ وماذا سايحدث في flow rate؟؟؟

2- اذا ادخلت علي سحب هذه الطلمبه ماء بقدرة 12 بار يعني 120 متر ماذا سايكون ضغط الطلمبه ؟؟؟وماذا سايحدث في flow rate؟؟؟


----------



## hooka (3 يناير 2014)

the key answer is the pressure sensor and transmitter


----------



## selehdar (3 يناير 2014)

لا طبعا مش ده الحل يا هندسه


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (4 يناير 2014)

الحل من ال curve للمضخات 
في الحالة الاولى سيرتفع ال flow rate لان head يقل.
في الحالة الثانية سيقل ال flow rate لان head يرتفع.
لكن بحاجة الى اجابة شافية وتحليل اذا كان من الممكن وجزيتم خيرا.


----------



## ahmafifi (4 يناير 2014)

I don't know


----------



## malikalmubarak (4 يناير 2014)

في الحالة الاولى لن يتغير شيئ من مواصفات الطلمبة اما في الحالة الثانية فستتحول الطلمبة الى توربين ويكون الهد الناتج هو ال120 متر مطروحا منة الفقد بسبب الطلمبة نفسها لانها ستصبح عايق


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

معدل التدفق سيكون ثابت باعتبار ان الطلمبة موصلة التوالي مع مضخة اخري 
ضغط الطلمبة سيرتفع بمقدار ضغط الدخول 
اعني لو الطلمبة الهيد 100 متر 
في الحالة الاولي سيكون الهيد (100+70)= 170
وفي الثانية 220 (100+120)= 220
والله اعلم


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (4 يناير 2014)

في الحاله الاولي لن يتغير الفلو....امبير الموتور هيقل

في الحاله الثانيه سيزداد الفلو ومع الوقت الموتور هيتحرق


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (5 يناير 2014)

في كلتا الحالتين لن يتغير ال Flow rate..وسيزيد الضغط فقط لانه يعتبر توصيل على التوالي.. ولكن هل جسم الطلمبه سيتحمل الضغط الخارج منها؟؟
هذا يعتمد على خامة جسم الطلمبه..


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (6 يناير 2014)

من يملك اجابة شافية لو سمحت اخي السائل اذا نت تعرف الاجابة الصحيحة المؤكدة والنهائية ارجو ان تجيبنا عليها


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (8 يناير 2014)

لماذا لا يوجد رد حتى الان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فقيه العرب (11 يناير 2014)

ضع بين الخارج والداخل للمضخه وصله بينهم متحكم وعلي واخفض ما تريد يسمى بلنس


----------



## habib1112 (12 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
معدل التدفق سيكون ثابت باعتبار ان الطلمبة موصلة التوالي مع مضخة اخري 
ضغط الطلمبة سيرتفع بمقدار ضغط الدخول 
اعني لو الطلمبة الهيد 100 متر 
في الحالة الاولي سيكون الهيد (100+70)= 170
وفي الثانية 220 (100+120)= 220
والله اعلم

انا مع هذا الراي لان الطلمبه ستصبح booster


----------



## ahmed2007star (18 يناير 2014)

سيدي يمكنك حساب كل شيء بالرجوع الي منحني المضخة (p-q) بغض النظر عن كل ماتقول بالدخول علي المنحني بالقيم الموجودة تحصل علي القيم المطلوبة 
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## MUSTANG LOVER (26 يناير 2014)

اجمل شئ عندما يسال احد سوال بصيغه التحدي وهو اصلا لا يعرف اجابته...مش كده ولا اييييييييييييييه!!


----------



## الشبوكشى (9 مارس 2014)

على حسب ضغط التشغيل للنظام المركب علية المضخة 
ففى الحالة الاولى المضخة ستعمل لرفع الضغط من 7 الى 10 اما فى الحالة الثانية المضخة لن تعمل لاننا لسنا بحاجة الى مضخة


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (10 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني في كلتا الحالتين ستبقى الكمية ثابته لان التوصيل على التوالي
في الحالة الاولى سيرتفع الهد الى 170م تقريبا
وفي الحالة الثانية سيرتفع الى 220م تقريبا
ولكن سرعان ما ستتعطل المضخة عن العمل بسبب ضغط السحب المرتفع جدا مما يؤدى الى تلف الفراشات وبوكسات الفتيل و الفتيل 
مع الاحترام


----------



## Esam Najjar (9 يونيو 2014)

شكراااً ...


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (10 يونيو 2014)

فى الحالتين الفلو لن يتعير 
بالنسبة للضغط فى الحالة الاولى سيصبح 17 بار 
والضغط فى الحالة الثانية سيصبح 12 بار وفى هذة الحالة تشغيل المضخة لا يضيف اى طاقة للمائع


----------



## msmsm (10 يونيو 2014)

يا عزيزى المضخة مثل البطارية الجافة لها ضغط " فرق جهد" ولها فلو "تيار" ..............اذا ما جعلت المضختين على التوالى " تماما كالبطاريتين على التوالى ؟؟؟؟ ماذا يحدث فرق الجهد بين دخل الأولى والأخيره يصبح مجموع الضغطين ........والتيار وهو الفلو واحدا لن يتغير الفلو ...هذا نظريا عند ثبوت السرعة وقدرات المحرك ؟؟؟................نأتى عمليا هذا غير ممكن تنفيذه هندسيا بفارق الضغوط التى افردتها فلن تجد بالسوق المضخة الثانية التى تتحمل ضعف الضغط الاسمى لها ولن تجد نقطة تشغيل على التشارت الخاص بها لنك تسبح بالفراغ الافتراضى


----------



## sh3ier (17 يونيو 2014)

الضغط هييزيد لكن كمية المياه ثابتة لكن الاهم ان جسم الطلمبة يستحمل


----------



## mechengi.ahmed (23 ديسمبر 2014)

على حسب pump curve لان كل مضخه ليها performance curve وكل مضخة ليها نقطه تشغيل operating point ولنفرض ان المدخل الثاني هي مضخة على التوالي عند تلك الحاله فان الهيد يزداد وال flow ثابت وازا كانت على التوازي فان الهيد ثابت وال flow يزداد وللعلم المضخه تعطي flow rate وليس pressure


----------



## mechengi.ahmed (23 ديسمبر 2014)

وللعلم لايفضل تشغيل المضخه الا بين 120-80 % من ال operating point


----------



## شريف عبد الله (25 ديسمبر 2014)

أولا : يجب التوضيح أن (10 بار ) يعبر عن ضغط الطرد على الطلمبة أم فرق الضغط الموجود على المحور الرأسي لمنحني الطلمبة و ذلك لدقة السؤال.
ثانيا : يجب توضيح قيمة ضغط سحب الطلمبة ( و ليكن سيتم فرضها x )
ثالثا : بفرض أن ( 10 بار ) هو ضغط الطرد ، بالتالي يمكن القول ان الطلمبة تعطي فرق ضغط (10 - x ) بار عند معدل تصرف 100 لتر/ثانية و عندها يمكن الاجابة كاتالي :
* في حالة ضغط السحب 7 بار : ضغط الطرد سيكون ( 17 - x ) بار و التصرف سيبقي ثابتاً عند 100 لتر/ثانية
* في حالة ضغط السحب 10 بار : ضغط الطرد سيكون ( 20 - x ) بار و التصرف سيبقي ثابتاً عند 100 لتر/ثانية
رابعا : بفرض أن ( 10 بار ) يمثل فرق الضغط بين الطرد و السحب ، أي أن ( 10 بار ، 100 لتر/ثانية ) يوضحوا نقطة على منحني الطلمبة اذن الاجابة كالتالي :
* في حالة ضغط السحب 7 بار : ضغط الطرد سيكون ( 17+ x ) بار و التصرف سيبقي ثابتاً عند 100 لتر/ثانية
* في حالة ضغط السحب 10 بار : ضغط الطرد سيكون ( 20+ x ) بار و التصرف سيبقي ثابتاً عند 100 لتر/ثانية
الخلاصة :
القيم الموجودة على المحور الرأسي لمنحنى الطلمبة (h-q ) هي قيم فرق الضغط او فرق الهيد بين الطرد و السحب ، بالتالي اي تغيير في ضغط السحب سيؤثر فقط علي قيمة ضغط الطرد و لن يؤثر على الإطلاق على قيمة معدل التصرف q


----------



## Eng Ĥǒŝǎm1 (13 أبريل 2015)

انفرض ان سحب الطلمبة واحد بار فى حالة الرئيسية 10 بار خرج 
يبقى المضخة بترفع ضغط ( 9 ) بار 
وفى الحالتين نفرض ان هناك مضخه متوصله على التوالى مع المضخه الاساسية 
فى الحالة الاولى 
يككون خرج المضخه 7+9 يساوى 16 بار ومن خلال التوصيل على التوالى والكيرفات فان معدل التدفق يزيد وكذلك الهيد يزيد 
فى الحالة الثانية كذلك 
خرج المضخه 12+9 يساوى 21 بار ويزداد معدل التدفق 

هذا والله اعلم


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (15 أبريل 2015)

مهندس شريف عبد اللة مش المفروض فى حالة ان الطلمبة بتدى فرق ضغط (10-x) ولو اتصلت على التوالى مع طلمبة بتدى فرق ضغط 7 يكون اجمالى فرق الضغط 17-x وبالتالى عداد طرد الطلمبة الثانية يدى 17-x+x فيكون عداد الطرد قارى 17
واتفق فى الحالة الثانية لو فرق الضغط 10 مع 7بار على التوالى يكون اجمالى فرق الضغط 17 فيكون عداد الطرد 17+x


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (15 أبريل 2015)

؟؟


----------



## ibrahim1hj (7 مايو 2015)

*Two pumps in series with two different heads*

لازم يتركب جهاز اسمه pressure transmitter و speed controller لحتى نتأكد انه الضغط ثابت على مخرج المضخة - 10 Bars

1 . في الحالة الأولى سيكون الضغط الإجمالي = 7+10 = 17 بار لكن قيمة التدفق رح تكون ثابتة 100 لتر/ثانية
2. في الحالة الثانية سيكون الضغط الإجمالي = 12+10= 22 بار مع الحفاظ على قيمة تدفق المخرج ثابتة 100 لتر/ثانية

لكن الفرق سيظهر في منحنى المضخة حيث ستكمل المضخة عملهابقيمة الضغط P2 و هي 10 بار , و بالتالي في الحالة الأولى المضخة لن تتأثر بقيمة الضغط 7 بار , أما بالحالة الثانية ستكمل المضخة عملها على الضغط 10 بار و بالتالي سيتطلب من جوانات المضخة تحمل الضغط 12 بار و هذا يعتمد على قيمة الضغط الأعظمي لتشغيل المضخة من المصنع و الكاتالوج – Technical Parameters


----------



## eehaboo (7 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم ...الجواب ليس ببساطة ....بحاجة لشرح واسع مع رسم المنحني التشغيلي الذي يوضح الإجابة سأعمل إن شاء الله على الإجابة الواسعة إن كان هناك مازال أحد مهتم بموضوع المنشور لأنه كما ارى منشور قديم ..تحياتي


----------



## noreldin2000 (3 أكتوبر 2015)

ما هي الاجابة الصحيحة


----------



## طه ابوعرب (3 أكتوبر 2015)

لن يذيد ولن ينقص الفلو في كلتا الحالتين


----------



## saad_aljuboury (13 أكتوبر 2015)

ضغط المضخة سوف يزداد في الحالتين سوف يكون حاصل جمع ضغط المضخة زائد الضغط الداخل اما الفلو ريت سوف يكون ثابت في الحالتين


----------



## ahmadco (27 أكتوبر 2015)

ان مهمة المضخة هي رفع الضغط عند مدخلها الى الضغط الاسمي التي تعمل بها ففي كلتا الحالتين ستحافظ على تدفقها وتزيد الضغط بمقدار الضغط الواصل لها حيث سترفع الضغط في الحالة الاولى الى 17 بار وفي الحالة الثانية الى 22 بار مع المحافظة على نفس التدفق وهو مايشبه وصل المضخات على التسلسل او المضخات المتعددة المراحل


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (27 أكتوبر 2015)

الإجابة : السؤال ناقص


----------



## yousefegyp (3 فبراير 2016)

فى الحالة الأولى هيزيد الرفع ويكون 170 م وفى الحالة التانية هيزيد الرفع إى 220 م لان كده الطلمبات موصلة على التوالى فتعطى نفس التصرف لكن الرفع هيبقى مجموع الداخل والخارج من الطلمبة


----------



## مجاهد توتى (7 فبراير 2016)

السلام عليكم
في الحالة الاولي معدل التدفق ثابت والرفع ثابت لن يحدث تغير 100 .
في الحالة الثانية معدل التدفق ثابت والرفع 120 .


----------



## محمد المناخلي (7 فبراير 2016)

there are a performance curve for every pump you will find all answers of that quations​


----------



## شريف عبد الله (13 فبراير 2016)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> مهندس شريف عبد اللة مش المفروض فى حالة ان الطلمبة بتدى فرق ضغط (10-x) ولو اتصلت على التوالى مع طلمبة بتدى فرق ضغط 7 يكون اجمالى فرق الضغط 17-x وبالتالى عداد طرد الطلمبة الثانية يدى 17-x+x فيكون عداد الطرد قارى 17
> واتفق فى الحالة الثانية لو فرق الضغط 10 مع 7بار على التوالى يكون اجمالى فرق الضغط 17 فيكون عداد الطرد 17+x



مهندس محمد رأفت
معذرة علي تأخر الرد
أردت التوضيح أن السؤال لم يوضح وجود طلمبتين علي التوالي و لكن السؤال يشير لزيادة في ضغط السحب بمقدار 7 بار أو 10 بار
و في الحالتين يكون ضغط الطرد ( بفرض وجود فرق ضغط (10-x ) علي الطلمبة المذكورة ) كالتالي : 
17-X و 20-X
أما ما تم ذكره في رد حضرتك يشير إلي أن هناك طلمبتان متصلتان علي التوالي بحيث :
الطلمبة الأولي ( طبقا لترقيم حضرتك ) تحدث فرق ضغط (7) و لها ضغط سحب (X )
الطلمبة الثانية تحدث فرق ضغط (10-x)
بالتالي قراءة عداد ضغط الطلمبة الثانية : X+7+10-X =17 
و الحالتان مختلفتان تماماً.
يجب التوضيح أن 7 و 10 بار هي قيم تضاف علي ضغط السحب لأنه تم فرض ضغط السحب بقيمة (X)
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجاهد توتى (5 مارس 2016)

أين الاجابة الصحيحة ؟


----------

